# Mon disque dur externe ne monte pas sur mon bureau (Sata II)



## SnowMan (19 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un MacBook Pro (dernière génération) et je suis sous Léopard.

J'ai acheté un disque dur ([FONT=&quot]Samsung SpinPoint T - HD501LJ - 500 Go 7200 RPM 16 Mo Serial ATA II) que j'ai mis dans un boitier externe. Ce disque dur est formaté en NTFS donc Léopard est censé pouvoir le lire mais pas écrire dessus.

Malheureusement pour moi, mon disque dur externe (Sata II) ne monte pas sur le bureau quand je le connecte en usb. J'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque mais il n'apparait pas dans la liste.

J'ai tout d'abord pensé que ca venait du système de fichiers utilisé (ntfs) alors j'ai créé une 2ème partition sur ce même disque dur en fat32 mais cela n'a strictement rien changé.

Je possède un autre disque dur externe (IDE) formaté en ntfs. Je viens de le tester (via usb) et il est monté automatiquement sur le bureau.


Je fais donc appel à vous. Merci pour votre aide [/FONT]


----------



## SnowMan (19 Décembre 2007)

Juste une petite précision: le disque dur externe qui me pose problème sur mon Mac est parfaitement reconnu quand je le connecte à mon PC fixe sous Windows XP.

EDIT: il n'apparait pas dans "Informations Système".


----------



## SnowMan (23 Décembre 2007)

Personne n'aurait une petite idée... ou au moins une piste afin que je puisse creuser un peu plus...


----------



## SnowMan (2 Janvier 2008)

Nouvelle information: j'ai essayé de connecter mon disque dur externe à un MacBook sous Tiger ==> même effet, le disque dur n'est pas monter sur le bureau.

Un peu d'aide peut être ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2008)

Bon, je vais briser ta solitude, malheureusement pas avec de bonnes nouvelles : certains bridges USB refusent tout service sur un Mac, seul moyen d'en sortir, un boîtier contenant un bridge compatible (privilégier l'achat d'un tel boîtier chez un spécialiste du Mac, pour éviter de retomber dans le même travers).


----------



## SnowMan (28 Janvier 2008)

> Bon, je vais briser ta solitude, malheureusement pas avec de bonnes nouvelles : certains bridges USB refusent tout service sur un Mac, seul moyen d'en sortir, un boîtier contenant un bridge compatible (privilégier l'achat d'un tel boîtier chez un spécialiste du Mac, pour éviter de retomber dans le même travers).


Merci d'avoir briser ma solitude 

Je ne connaissais absolument pas le terme "bridge", merci d'avoir enrichi ma culture !


Ce qui est quand même bizarre, c'est que j'ai exactement le même problème sous Ubuntu 7.10 

J'en conclus donc que je ne peux utiliser ce boîtier externe que sous windows ou vista...

Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen pour vérifier ton hypothèse ? (exemple: référence produit)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2008)

SnowMan a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen pour vérifier ton hypothèse ? (exemple: référence produit)



Hélas, à part ouvrir, non, pas à ma connaissance, les fabricants de boîtiers se refusent à communiquer sur le bridge qu'ils incluent dedans (d'ailleurs, j'ai déjà vu deux boîtiers censés être du même modèle, contenir deux bridges différents ... dans ce cas, le plus récent est généralement le moins bon, mais est revenu moins cher à fabriquer, et comme il est souvent vendu au même prix ... ).


----------



## chipchipe (28 Janvier 2008)

essaye avec un boitier externe en firewire.


----------

